# Falsches ergebnis



## Gimi (26. Nov 2020)

Ich weiß nicht was falsch ist ich die rechnungen sind immer um 1 falsch
}
[CODE lang="java" title="SquareWithWhile"]import java.util.*;
public class SquareWithWhile                         //erstellt von:
                                                    //erstellt am: 23.11.2020
                                                    //Beschreibung:Quadriert
{
    public static void main(String args[])            ///Starten mit der Methode main
    {                                           

        int zahl = 1;                                // Der Variable "zahl" wird der Wert 1 hinzugefügt
        while(zahl < 10)                            // while wird eingesetzt
        {
        int ergebnis=zahl * zahl;                    //Rechnet zahl mal zahl

            zahl += 1;
            System.out.printf("%d^2 =%d%n",zahl, ergebnis);

        }

        /*Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);        //Scanner wird eingesetzt

        System.out.println("Geben sie eine Zahl an");  //Man soll eine Zahl eingeben
        int zahl2 = sc.nextInt();

        int zahl3= 0;                                // Der Variable "zahl3" wird der Wert 0 gegeben
        while(zahl3 <=zahl2)                           //while wird eingesetzt
        {
            int ergebnis = zahl3 * zahl3;            //Gibt das Ergebnis
            zahl3 += 1;
            System.out.printf("%d%n", ergebnis);
        }*/

    }
}[/CODE]


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Nov 2020)

Du erhöhst erst die Zahl und gibst sie dann (mit dem Quadrat) aus.
Vertausche die beiden Zeilen!


----------



## Gimi (26. Nov 2020)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Du erhöhst erst die Zahl und gibst sie dann (mit dem Quadrat) aus.
> Vertausche die beiden Zeilen!


Ok danke sehr nun funktioniert es


----------

